

Turtle – Shell scripting embedded within Haskell - michaelsbradley
http://hackage.haskell.org/package/turtle-1.0.0/docs/Turtle-Tutorial.html

======
chriswarbo
Turtle, and similar shell libraries, have been mentioned on HN before, eg.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8970733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8970733)

------
michaelsbradley
Source is available on GitHub:

[https://github.com/Gabriel439/Haskell-Turtle-
Library](https://github.com/Gabriel439/Haskell-Turtle-Library)

